# Dell 8300 windows 7 Driver help



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi i need help locating a Multimedia Audio Controler Driver for windows 7
Been on the dell site but they dont list it:upset:
Please help with any links
The system is a Dell 8300 dimension
OS windows 7 32 bit
Dell number is FHC331J
thanks guys


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would be a Intel chipset, get us the VEN and DEV numbers from the device manager.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi wrench
DEV 
8086 & dev24D5 & Subsys 01571028 & REVS2
8086 & dev24D5 & Subsys 01571028
8086 & dev24D5 & cco 40100
8086 & dev24D5 & cco 0401
Hope this helps:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That shows as a SoundMax/Via AC97 Audio driver, while I see if I can find a Win7 driver give the Intel Audio driver agent a try see if recognizes it.> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/detect.htm


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks downloading it just now


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

From your specs you have a *Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio*

See if the Realtek AC97 Codecs will work
From Realtek:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Realtek link is really slow

Optional link:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/REALTEK/Realtek-AC-97-Audio-Driver-for-Windows-7.shtml

Bill


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi guys really appreicate the help on this one.ray:
Will let you know how i get on downloading drivers just now (could take a while 2.43KB/Sec download speed) So sould have them done in about 4 hours if my connection holds up, iam using a dongale as my internet connection. Rubbish speeds but it lets me on the net. If you guys like a chalenge may see if we can get my speed up a bit once we have the dell one sorted.Any way thanks agian for a brilliant forum and for the help.
Andy


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted
Bill


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry guys still downloading i lost connection at some point will keep you posted


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok guys still trying to get a decent download going to a friends today to down load them.
I ran everst and it came back with this for the audio card
Analog Devices AD1980 @ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]	PCI

Will let you know how i get on


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Problem Solved :grin:
The realtek driver was the one that worked:grin::grin:Thanks again guys for all your help, i read in another forum that the only way to sort this was to install a new sound card. But we did it:tongue:
Let the world know that this driver Works


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have sound


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Does any one fancy helping out on the dongal issue as above :1angel:
Now that we have sorted the sound issue or should this be a new thread.
Thanks again guys
The Tech Support Forum Rocksray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model Dongle and router are you using? How far away from the router is the PC? And what ISP and type do you have IE verizon Fios, DSL 
Comcast Cable?


----------



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

OK
No router The dongel is on a mobile phone network
Model is 
Huawei No. E220
HSPDA USB Modem
Mobile phone network Vodaphone UK
When the signal is good the LED on the dongel should be Blue
but all i get is Green 
This probally not your forte but is ther any way of increasing the reception of this so i can get a better reception.
If not you have been a brilliant help Wrench and thanks for the time youve put in.

Sorry about so many questions but heres another if you can help 

my brothers just got a new tv & blu ray player,he asked me if it is possible to connect the internet to the tv.
He wants to do this wifi. The blu ray player he has has got an eathernet input on it. He also has eathernet over power line in his house,(pc connected to router via power line).
The idea would be to connect the bluray to the router and then hopefully send the content from the pc to the Bluray via the router then on to the TV from the bluray is it possible to view his PC on his TV over this connection?
The OS is Win 7 if this helps
Router = Netgear

Thanks again 
Andy


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only air cards I've played with are from Sprint they are dependent on signal strength our salespersons at work have them on the laptops normally we tell them to move the location of the laptop if there isn't a cell tower near you you don't have much choice.
Sometimes if you put it near a window or on the other side of the house it makes a gig difference.

On the TV I know it's possible there are wireless video adapters for PC's rare and I haven't seen it in action but I have not seen a receiver for a tv how ever.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:,
Just wanted to give congrads on fixing the soundray:.

As *wrench97* stated, your signal strength is dependant on how close you are to your ISP tower (Vodaphone). The closer you are the better the signal strength. Pretty much like a cell phone, where some points you have a signal and other points you do not.

Have you contacted Vodaphone to see how far away you are from thier tower?

It would be unrealistic to packup and move closer to the tower and you probably would not like the radio waves anyway:grin:

For the TV, it is not my forte but i think you may need a WiFi-Enabled Multimedia Receiver for starters (example)
http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SL300...ertainment/dp/B000278KMQ#moreAboutThisProduct

A broadband Internet access 
A compatible wireless home network already in place.

But like I said it is not my forte.

Bill


----------

